# CEM's GHRP-2 and Sermorelin (mod GRF 1-29) log & review



## blergs. (Mar 27, 2014)

I  have used CEM for many years now and have always been happy with the  service as I'm sure I have posted numerous times here. 
Anyway, this week I start my next pep combo cycle and thought I'd toss up a log.

It will be GHRP-2 and Sermorelin; 100mcg 3x a day of each.

I  am recomping/trimming up right now, but will still be lifting fairly  heavy like when I bulk. Main change will be diet and a little more  cardio.

Will up date soon! :- )


PS. for those that don't know, these peptides enhance GH output and production.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 27, 2014)

Good to see.
I will be researching these same peptides very soon myself.

I look forward to your log, my friend.


----------



## StanG (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice. I will be following along buddy!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 27, 2014)

.blergs,

Did you take advantage of the 20% off sale and the Spring10 promo code?

Just curious.


----------



## blergs. (Apr 15, 2014)

Posted at asf this:
No I did not, I stocked up a couple sales ago on another sale. I usually  stock up 2-4 times a year and go all out with them.  I will prob order  in a couple more months again.


**UPDATE**
So it is still early on, but i am noticing better sleep and some   laziness during the day (can happen with HGH). knee is hurting a bit   less, not sure if its in my head. and hunger is up a little bit. muscles   seem a bit more pumped also. But this is still early on, I look  forward  to the coming weeks!


----------



## blergs. (Apr 23, 2014)

*Update*
I feel better sleep, pumps are awesome and fullness is there, like my  muscles pop a bit.. I am feeling a bit sleepy at times.. but that can  happen with GH or peps sometimes. I know its good quality though, to  already be feeling effects.
Update soon!


----------



## blergs. (May 14, 2014)

*UPDATE*
GOOD LORD I have been getting lil periods of feeling all sleepy. I think it might be due to the gh peps. But at nigh i am sleeping well. 
I swear my skin cleared up a bit more from acne (but i did tan too so could be the combo)
muscles feel more pumped up. joints and back seem to hurt a bit less vs. off the peps.
I know its still a bit soon, but i feel like some fatloss is happening as well. but i will have to give more time. 
I have started to cut back a bit on carbs and cals ( spring)  and have added a little var to this run ( along with my hrt).

So far so good. Will update better soon!


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (May 19, 2014)

I have run the ghrp2 /cjc-1293 from them and I dont think the things you are feeling are a coincidence. those are all things I experienced amd I attribute them directly to the peptides.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 23, 2014)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> I have run the ghrp2 /cjc-1293 from them and I dont think the things you are feeling are a coincidence. those are all things I experienced amd I attribute them directly to the peptides.



Yeah, atleast I know its good quality from many affects/results I am getting.

*update: still get tired as hell as times, I found lowering the dose just a little helped. although my diet has not exactly been  on point recently, I am seeing leaning out and muscle fullness. Pumps are great, my wrists are a little achy and I seem to wake up feeling a little bit more rested. Been researching the MT2 also and its going well, got pretty dark  


Anyway, will update soon. feel free to post questions if anyone has them.


Cheers!


----------



## 1HungLo (Jun 23, 2014)

You've been on around 2 months now right? How much leaning out and muscle fullness are you seeing? I mean like a lot that other people would notice or just a little? Do you think the peps are giving results equal to what HGH would have given in the same time frame? I received a recommendation from an HRT doc to go with sermorelin instead of HGH and I have been considering that as it appears to be much cheaper than HGH but I was wondering if the results would be there. Heavy Iron says you have to be fairly lean to see most benefits from HGH but I was wondering if sermorelin would actually help you get more lean than HGH. Thanks for running this log.


----------



## StanG (Jul 1, 2014)

Update?


----------



## SuperLift (Jul 1, 2014)

Awesome news


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 1, 2014)

What news? Is he planning to update? I'm really interested in results of SERMORELIN.


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 9, 2014)

Damn I hate incomplete or unfinished logs.


----------



## blergs. (Jul 10, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> What news? Is he planning to update? I'm really interested in results of SERMORELIN.



UPDATE: had a rough patch with some personal stuff and missed some doses, but its been going well. got the  "V" below abs coming out , muscles seem full for considering how my diets been (less of everything, for trim)
I find 50mcg doses of each to make me less sleepy than 100mcg doses. 
Recovery is better and pumps get painful at times : P


----------



## blergs. (Jul 10, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> You've been on around 2 months now right? How much leaning out and muscle fullness are you seeing? I mean like a lot that other people would notice or just a little? Do you think the peps are giving results equal to what HGH would have given in the same time frame? I received a recommendation from an HRT doc to go with sermorelin instead of HGH and I have been considering that as it appears to be much cheaper than HGH but I was wondering if the results would be there. Heavy Iron says you have to be fairly lean to see most benefits from HGH but I was wondering if sermorelin would actually help you get more lean than HGH. Thanks for running this log.



leaning out has been very nice.  mass/fatloss i would still rec hgh if you could only pick one. but really i would rec both. lower dose hgh but this this combo would be amazing IMO.
not sure if sermorelin would help get you MORE lean than hgh, but it will help get you lean, and is cheaper than hgh.
If you use Sermorelin i would rec stacking it with ghrp2


----------



## StanG (Jul 16, 2014)

So you are now dosing at 50mcg each? what 3x/day?


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 16, 2014)

blergs. said:


> leaning out has been very nice.  mass/fatloss i would still rec hgh if you could only pick one. but really i would rec both. lower dose hgh but this this combo would be amazing IMO.
> not sure if sermorelin would help get you MORE lean than hgh, but it will help get you lean, and is cheaper than hgh.
> If you use Sermorelin i would rec stacking it with ghrp2



Ok. Thanks blergs.


----------



## blergs. (Jul 17, 2014)

StanG said:


> So you are now dosing at 50mcg each? what 3x/day?



about 50-75mcg 3x a day now.   sometimes only 2x a day.


----------



## StanG (Jul 17, 2014)

blergs. said:


> about 50-75mcg 3x a day now.   sometimes only 2x a day.



Got it. Thanks. Never ran them that low. Interesting. I know what you mean re drowsiness though so maybe next time ill drop dose a bit to offset.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 10, 2014)

blergs. said:


> I  have used CEM for many years now and have always been happy with the  service as I'm sure I have posted numerous times here.
> Anyway, this week I start my next pep combo cycle and thought I'd toss up a log.
> 
> It will be GHRP-2 and Sermorelin; 100mcg 3x a day of each.
> ...


D you ever run IGF-1  only compared  to GH?


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 10, 2014)

My TRT clinic sells sermorelin instead of HGH. I'm following their protocol of 1 gram each week night for a few months to load then will be a 1/2 gram every week night for maintenance. Be interesting to see what kind of results I get after a few months. The sleepiness is sure there now.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 10, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> My TRT clinic sells sermorelin instead of HGH. I'm following their protocol of 1 gram each week night for a few months to load then will be a 1/2 gram every week night for maintenance. Be interesting to see what kind of results I get after a few months. The sleepiness is sure there now.


Man I wish I could sleep,but with 150 mcg of clen and t3 and my aas cycle its nest to impossible,so hoping for some igf1 and gh to put me to sleep so I can grow and get ripped lol..


----------

